# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  What to do after my pacman has had impaction?!

## anapolis

hey, 
my pac. benji was impacted for about a week, i got him in the honey and pedialyte baths, and he finally dropped two HUGE  turds. im wondering when to return him to a regular feeding schedule!  I fed him one cricket today{on paper towel (one day after he pooped).}  
Thanks!
J.G  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Carlos

As long as insects are smaller than distance between frog eyes; there should be no problem passing them.  Can also add to diet Canadian night crawlers and do avoid feeding beetle larvae worms (i.e. mealworms, superworms, etc.).  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## anapolis

hey,
when should i return to his regular feeding schedule? right away? or should i wait A  little bit?  
Thanks 
J.G

----------


## Carlos

You can return to regular feeding now  :Smile:  .

----------


## anapolis

Hello,  
For future reference 
is it ok to use month old pedialyte to give him the warm baths?, i haven't done it yet, still on the honey. The pedialyte has been refrigerated for a month, and it is open.  
Thank you 
J.G

----------


## Carlos

Pedialyte and similar products have a short expiration date once opened.  Myself thinks that if fluid is not contaminated (i.e. only outpoured and never returned to bottle) and refrigerated, it is OK to use for a few months  :Smile:  . 

Having said that; I do not give baths (Pedialyte or Honey) to any frogs unless there is an issue at hand.  If your frog is eating a balanced meal with appropriate supplements and defecates normally; there is no reason to remove it from it's safe home and give it a bath  :EEK!:  .

----------


## anapolis

I just mean if he ever ets impacted, or if say one of my friends frogs get impacted, will it harm the frog?

Also, My friend   (A.J)   was wondering,,, if his pacman hasnt pooped for a week and there is a small lump on his right side does that mean he is impacted? he hasnt fed him for a week, can he feed him one cricket? just so he doesn't starve? 

Thank you   

A.J

----------


## WorldClassFrogCoddler

Yes, your friend's frog COULD be impacted, but he could just be a slow little dude who isn't ready to poop just yet. Has he tried a warm bath for an hour or so? I found a 15 minute bath wasn't long enough to get my froggy's pipes working, but a longer bath did the job. Make sure the water is shallow so he doesn't drown. Remind your friend of that. And yes, that hard lump could mean impaction. Might be the wrong side, can't remember, but many threads here on the subject have expert replies that will tell you if it's the left or right side. It's whichever side his stomach is on internally. Anyway, a week isn't super worrying. Even humans can go a week without pooping, no problem, and frog metabolism is slower than ours. Just keep him stress free and repeat the baths every now and then and hopefully it will work out the natural way. And of course, I am no expert, so wait for Carlos to come back, or someone else you respect.

----------


## Heather

It is the "right" side. Try the warm honey bath. It usually helps. Try and get him to poop before feeding again. There are other treatments, but the bath is the best way. I'll follow along in case it does not work.

----------


## anapolis

hey, so my friend  just got back from his dads, and its been 2 days since benjis last bath, he looked into his water bowl, and there was a lot of substrate, and a severed cricket leg, im thinking he pooped in there and then it broke apart, there was a pretty thick layer of substrate in his bowl. the lump has gotten a little smaller, its still big, and it has moved slightly more towards the frogs butt.  
I still told my friend not to feed him...how long can a pacman go without food without starving? 
thanks for the help! 
A.J and J.G

----------


## anapolis

Also,how warm should the water be when giving baths? and how does my friend keep it warm/ 
thanks 
aj

----------


## Carlos

Water should be 80F (27C).  You can cover the bath container with a towel or similar to help keep heat in and relax frog.

Honey baths with follow up water rinse are used to help an impacted frog.  Pedialyte baths are to help replace electrolytes in a dehydrated or similar situation frog.  

A healthy Pacman can go a few weeks without feeding.  If frog pooped then it's probably not severely impacted.  Tell your friend not to feed insects larger than distance between frog eyes since the large hard parts like the head can cause impaction.  Also, you should try to get some soft food like nutritious Canadian Night Crawlers added to the frogs staple diet  :Smile:  .

----------


## anapolis

if my friends frog is buried, should he still dig him up to give him his bath?

----------

